# 300 pounds..take care



## puttputtpush (Jan 8, 2016)

I am a 300 pound man with a heavy build. Fourth time in Thailand and thinking of retiring here with Thai wife. While visiting some waterfalls in a national park north of Chiang Mai I was walking down a set of five steps towards a waterfall. Half way down the step could not bear my weight so it snapped and my leg fell through. Board looked new and to be made of some particle board. Fractured two toes and skinned my leg up, which became infected. Happened December 9th. One month later after 27000 bath on hospital bills, medication and 7 IV's I still have some cellulitis in my leg. One month of vacation ruined as had to stay in hotel room and rest.


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

I, too, am close to 300 pounds, though I prefer to say 130 kilos!
Get use to big step distances, fragile support structures (chairs, beds, etc), and not being able to find any clothes or shoes that fit.
Just consider it the "Price of Paradise!"


----------

